# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Sinkhole a Lucid Dream 12-21-08

## Caradon

Sinkhole
A Lucid Dream

I'm on a place like a beach, though the ground is not sand, it's hard dirt. I am making a camp fire, My mom is sitting near by in a lawn chair, and my brother and sister are standing near by as well. We are near to a large body of water. There is plenty of sticks and leaves around and I'm gathering and throwing them on a small flame, trying to make it grow before it can go out. 

I'm having trouble getting the fire to grow. I continue to work at it, when I notice that the fire had fallen, like into a hole that opened up beneath it. I look down into the hole, it's pretty deep, but only about as wide around as an average camp fire. At the bottom of the hole is water. The water is churning and bubbling, as if the fire that fell into it caused it to boil. 

I now notice that the dirt of the inside wall closest to where my mother is sitting, is beginning to erode, crumbling and falling into the water below. In horror, I realize that the hole is about to grow wider, and fast. "Mom! get up and move away, quick!"

she is not paying attention to what I'm saying, but after a moment turns to me not understanding what I'm fussing about. I'm beginning to panic, and  I repeat," get up and move away! Painfully slowly, she begins to comprehend whats going on and gets out of her chair. 

Now the scene starts getting crazy, the place we are at is some deep underground cavern.(I'm not sure if I noticed before this point or not.) Much of the earth between us and the the larger body of water has now been eaten away, and it's like we are at the edge of a crumbling cliff.

"Run!" I shout, and turn and do just that, with my family following behind. when I turn to run, there is a corridor with towering rock walls on each side,  and I start running down the corridor. I turn to look back, and huge slabs of the earth behind us are falling away now and the water is rushing in. I run faster, and around a curve in the corridor. I don't think we will be able to get away.

Suddenly, full Lucidity washes over me. Instantly I  stop in my tracks, and turn around. (Running away is not an option!) Instead, I run back the direction I came, head first into destruction. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, I just know I'm going to meet this head on. I run past my family, and in a kind of stunned manner, I just say once as I pass them,"This is a dream."  

As I run by them I feel a little guilty, feeling like I should be doing something to save them. But I realize such things should not matter in a dream. As I come to the area of ground that is being torn apart, on impulse, I leap of the edge. Not even caring if I'm able to fly or not. But I do fly, and I fly out and over the water that has become  a rushing river like wave, that is eating everything in it's path. I see a rocky ledge on a wall high above, and I make my way in that direction, intending to land there and decide what to do next. 

But I wake before I get there. I tried to fall back to sleep and try to get Lucid again. But I was no longer very tired, and was thinking about this dream too much to fall asleep.

----------

